# Chicago Pipe show Pics & my haul



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

*There are 140 pics from the show in my picture trail*
PictureTrail - Gallery









and here are my 2 (new to me) Von Erck pipes









Duke


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, some amazing stuff right there. I would be in heaven! Thanks for posting :tu


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Loving the pictures! Thanks.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Holy Crap! My head would have exploded!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow you've got some fancy new tobacco there, enjoy!


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Just.... WOW.

I would not be able to go there without winning the lottery first.

I would have some serious PAD induced wallet-trauma, let loose in such a place.

Thanks for the post!


----------



## ExhaustedRooster (Apr 3, 2010)

i just got back yesterday from the chicago show as well. looks like you had a great haul. what a great show that was. maybe i should try to post some pics. i don't think i am that computer smart


----------



## briarbrian (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice haul, man I wish I knew you had came we could have hooked up for a bowl or two.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet haul man!! Looks so good!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, those are some nice looking pipes!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

The 2011 show is coming soon!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

The show is indeed coming soon. I can't wait to go see it this year. Hooray for living 15 miles from the show. (That may be the first perk I've found yet to living in Illinois...)


----------

